
Embedding Projector: Visualization of high-dimensional data - runesoerensen
http://projector.tensorflow.org/
======
runesoerensen
Also see
[https://www.tensorflow.org/versions/master/how_tos/embedding...](https://www.tensorflow.org/versions/master/how_tos/embedding_viz/index.html)

Edit: The website was just removed [https://github.com/tensorflow/embedding-
projector-standalone...](https://github.com/tensorflow/embedding-projector-
standalone/commit/4475608780ca10f7064a6b2ad6e722ba59f76155)

